# Personal Best!



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Spent the weekend in RP with the Mrs. - tried to go out on Saturday but it was just a little to cold for my liking. Ended up spending it with my wife which resulted in some valuable brownie points!! Woke up Sunday to slightly warmer weather and light winds. I decided to buy a 5 wt fly rod last summer for the rare day of light winds and Sunday was just that day. Headed out and cruised Estes Flats to random wakes of reds and trout - since there was no wind I made a couple of quick wades to no avail. Wind finally picked up enough to push the skiff and with the fish somewhat scattered I decided to drift with my 5 wt in hand.

Caught a glimpse of some movement in a pothole and stuck my fly just off the grassline - one strip and BAM! - Initially thought it was a nice red as I felt something decent on the line. The fish broke to the surface and I just about pee'd in my pants when I saw what it was - a HUGE trout!! Needless to say I fought it so gingerly - 1) because it was the biggest trout I've hooked to date on a fly rod and 2) because it was the first keeper fish on my 5wt rod. Fought it for what seemed to be an eternity (probably just 3-4 minutes) and finally got it to the boat. After a quick pic and a measurement (right at 25") I put it back in the water and let her go. That was the only fish I caught all day - didn't care cuz I was on cloud 9!

Tight lines!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

That's excellent. What pound test leader/tippet were you using?


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice, green to ya!


----------



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

On a 5wt? That had to be bendo city! Nice!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice catch....must have been exciting.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice job, X! Good looking fish! :cheers:


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Can't wait to get my 1st on a fly rod


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

beautiful fish!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> That's excellent. What pound test leader/tippet were you using?


Used a homemade leader of 40#/25# with a 12# Tippet.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

hoo wee! That sounds like fun.


----------



## Midcoast Mark (Jan 28, 2014)

Proves that the fish are still out there no matter how cold and barren it looks.
Must have been a real blast on the 5wt!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go! That had to be exciting!


----------

